# Sergeant Christopher Kelley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Christopher Kelley*
Hutto Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 24, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 37

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* 7610

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Chris Kelley was struck and killed by a subject who had just stolen a patrol car following a struggle as officers attempted to arrest him.

Detectives and officers were attempting to serve a warrant and located him on Herrera Trail at approximately 10:00 am. The subject began to struggle with them, broke free, and then get into the vehicle and drive away. He struck Sergeant Kelley and dragged him a short distance as he continued to flee.

The subject was arrested a short time later.

Sergeant Kelley was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had served with the Hutto Police Department for 11 years and was assigned as the Criminal Investigations Supervisor. He is survived by his wife and two young children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Earl Morrison
Hutto Police Department
401 W. Front Street
Hutto, TX 78634

Phone: (512) 759-5978

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Kelley.


----------

